# Things you find in the break room...



## UboatOfDeath (Aug 13, 2021)

every now and I see someone leaving food (opened) on top of tables or near computers... but never had I seen anyone bold enough to dump their food on top of a water dispenser...


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Aug 13, 2021)

I hate the fact that our breakroom still has "make your own sandwiches" and party trays sometimes. THERES A VIRUS GOING AROUND.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 14, 2021)

They aren't supposed to.


----------



## Panda13 (Aug 14, 2021)

Nope, single serve wrap or box only.


----------

